# Avocado Mousse



## kansasgirl (Sep 24, 2004)

This is an easy and elegant dessert.

Avocado Mousse
1 pk Unflavored gelatin 
1/4 c Coconut rum (can use plain)
1 Ripe avocado 
1 c Lemon or vanilla yogurt 
3 Egg whites 
1/4 c Sugar 
Chopped pistachios 

1.Sprinkle gelatin over rum in a small saucepan; let stand for 5 minutes to soften gelatin. Heat, stirring constantly, over low heat until gelatin dissolves, 3-5 minutes. Remove from heat. 
2.Cut avocado into quarters. Puree avocado and yogurt in a blender. With blender running, slowly pour in gelatin mixture and continue to process until thoroughly blended. Transfer to a large mixing bowl. 
3.Beat egg whites in a mixer bowl to soft peaks. Gradually beat in sugar and continue to beat until stiff. Gently fold egg whites into avocado mixture. Spoon into serving bowls and refrigerate, covered, for 2 hours. Sprinkle with pistachios just before serving.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

Weirdly interesting.  I'll bet it's a pretty color when finished.


----------



## kyles (Sep 25, 2004)

I bet it would make you green with envy

sorry couldn't resist!


----------

